# Sonde issues...



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Hey guys. I ran into to problem of my sonde from cs10 to either of my locators not connecting with one another. This is my setup in the photo. Has the happen to anyone and how you do resolve the problem.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

So if you lay the camera head out on the ground in front of you and raise either locator above it 2 feet and turn on the sonde are you saying you have no signal? If that is so and since you have 2 locators usually the sonde has gone bad or it was just a glitch in the software of the cs10 that happens and usually powering off the cs10 a few times and pushing the sonde button will cure it.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

If the sonde is bad is that something that can be replaced? If the software is malfunctioning how is that fixed?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Check the owners manual but it's completely a field disassembly component.

You can get a new one at AJ Coleman....ask for Kirk.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Heading there Monday. I deal with Marvin most. Better start getting Kirk to know me more Marvin always in Florida. Lol. Do you know what a fix like this normally runs?


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> Check the owners manual but it's completely a field disassembly component. You can get a new one at AJ Coleman....ask for Kirk.


Do you think I could install it myself. If where do find information on how it's done?


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> Check the owners manual but it's completely a field disassembly component. You can get a new one at AJ Coleman....ask for Kirk.


Just re read your comment. Is it something that I can install? If so where can I find information on how to do it?


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Is this the replacement?


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

What is in the jar in the locator case?


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

wharfrat said:


> What is in the jar in the locator case?


Dye tablets. Like kook aid so if you need to trace what direction the sewer is running if you have multiple lines. Helps with troubleshooting.


----------

